#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Διαχείριση έργων >  > > >  >  >  Επιμέτρηση δαπέδου ιδιωτικού έργου, ΙΚΑ

## entropia_gr

Καλησπέρα,

Για εργασίες τοποθέτησης δαπέδου σε υπάρχουσα κατοικία που έλαβαν χώρα το 2013 το ΙΚΑ ζήτησε πρόσφατα από τον ιδιοκτήτη επιμέτρηση από μηχανικό.
Θα είχε κάποιος την καλοσύνη να ανεβάσει ένα υπόδειγμα τέτοιας έκθεσης;; 
Χρειάζεται κάτι πέραν των Πινάκων του ΙΚΑ με τις ποσότητες συμπληρωμένες και τον υπολ/σμο των συνολικών ημερομισθίων;
Προβλέπεται κάποιο πρόστιμο προς τον ιδιοκτήτη κι αν ναι για τι % επί της οφειλής μιλάμε;

Επίσης ως μηχ/γος μηχανικός έχω το δικαίωμα να κάνω τέτοιου είδους επιμέτρηση;
ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Θεωρώ ότι μια περιγραφή των εκτελεσθέντων εργασιών σε συνδυασμό με τον πίνακα 3 του ΙΚΑ, είναι επαρκή.

Για πρόστιμο από το ΙΚΑ δεν μπορώ να πω με βεβαιότητα.
Σε περίπτωση πάντως όπου εκ παραδρομής δεν είχαν πληρωθεί κάποια ένσημα εργατικού προσωπικού και το ΙΚΑ έστειλε ειδοποίηση μετά από 10 χρόνια ( ! ), δεν υπήρξε πρόστιμο.

Ως μηχανολόγος μηχανικός δεν νομίζω να έχεις πρόβλημα για την υπογραφή μιας τέτοιας απλής τεχνικής έκθεσης.

----------


## entropia_gr

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Χάρη,

Η αλήθεια είναι πως έχω μπερδευτεί και έχω ξοδέψει αρκετές ώρες ψάχνοντας χωρίς αποτέλεσμα με τα του ικα. Οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια είναι πολύ καλοδεχούμενη.

Καταρχήν για ποιό λόγο ζητείται η επιμέτρηση; Για μείωση ημερομισθίων; Για κλείσιμο καρτέλας του έργου;

Η προϊσταμένη του Οικοδομικού στο ικα μου είπε πως πρέπει να τους παω μια τεχνική έκθεση και τον Πίνακα 1α (με τους παλιούς συντελεστές, προ του '99).

Η Άδεια του κτιρίου είναι του '91, οι εξεταζόμενες εργασίες έγιναν το 2013 (σύμφωνα με τις ΑΠΥ των μαστόρων) και ο Πίνακας 1α που μου φωτοτύπησε και είχε συμπληρωθεί από τον τότε μηχανικό είναι του '96.

Επίσης δεν είμαι σίγουρος πως κατανοώ πως δουλεύουν οι Πιν. 1 και 3. Από τον 1 υπολογίζουμε τα ελάχιστα Η ενώ ότι υπολογίζουμε από τον 3 πρέπει να είναι περισσότερα; Γιατί μου είπε να συμπληρώσω τον Πιν 1 και όχι τον 3;

Αν μπορούσε κάποιος να με διαφωτίσει σας παρακαλώ 

Καλό βράδυ

----------


## Xάρης

Κατ' αρχάς δεν είναι δουλειά του μηχανικού το ΙΚΑ αλλά του ιδιοκτήτη ή του εργολάβου, αν εργολάβος έχει αναλάβει με αντιπαροχή την ανέγερση ενός κτηρίου. Να σημειωθεί όμως, ότι σε κάθε περίπτωση, ακόμα και αντιπαροχής, ο ιδιοκτήτης-οικοπεδούχος είναι αυτός που θα οφείλει στο ΙΚΑ σε περίπτωση μη εξόφλησης των ενσήμων.

Κατά δεύτερον, το ΙΚΑ απαιτεί βάσει νομοθεσίας κάποια ελάχιστα ένσημα. Δηλαδή, ακόμα και λιγότερα ένσημα να γραφούν θα πρέπει ο ιδιοκτήτης να πληρώσει στο ΙΚΑ τα ελάχιστα.
Τα ελάχιστα ένσημα προκύπτουν βάσει των πινάκων ΙΚΑ υπ' αριθμό 1 (νέες κατασκευές από σκυρόδεμα ή φέρουσα τοιχοποιία), 2 (νέες μεταλλικές-λυόμενες κατασκευές) και 3 (αναλυτικός υπολογισμός ενσήμων για π.χ. ανακαινίσεις, στατικές ενισχύσεις κ.λπ.).

Αυτά σε βασικές γραμμές.
Από εκεί και πέρα, 
1) στέλνεις τον ιδιοκτήτη στο ΙΚΑ να βγάλει αυτός την άκρη. Επιλογή σου αν θέλεις να εμπλακείς εσύ έναντι αμοιβής ή όχι,
2) ως μηχανικός κάνεις αυτό που σου ζητά το ΙΚΑ χωρίς να το σκαλίζεις παραπάνω, δηλαδή συντάσεις την τεχνική έκθεση που σου ζητούν με τις επιμετρήσεις των δαπέδων.

Επειδή τα δεδομένα που δίνεις είναι λίγα και αναγκαζόμαστε να κάνουμε εικασίες, υποθέτω ότι 
α) για να σου ζητούν πίνακα 1 το έργο αφορά την κατασκευή νέου κτηρίου ή προσθήκης κατ' επέκταση ή καθ' ύψος σε υφιστάμενο.
β) Για να τα ζητούν τώρα, 6 χρόνια μετά, είτε ο ιδιοκτήτης ζήτησε ρεύμα είτε τον ψάρωσαν ενώ σκάλιζαν παλιές υποθέσεις είτε έκαναν αυτοψία και διαπίστωσαν ότι το έργο ολοκληρώθηκε.
γ) Τα ένσημα που πληρώθηκαν για δάπεδα ήταν λιγότερα από τα ελάχιστα. Ο ιδιοκτήτης διαμαρτυρήθηκε και στο ΙΚΑ του είπαν να τους πάει τεχνική έκθεση μηχανικού που να αναφέρεται βάσει επιμέτρησης η πραγματική-τελική επιφάνεια των δαπέδων και το είδος αυτών για να υπολογίσουν εκ νέου τα ελάχιστα ένσημα.

Αυτά από μένα και καλή τύχη στο ξεμπέρδεμα της υπόθεσης.

----------

entropia_gr

----------


## entropia_gr

Ευχαριστώ Χάρη,

α) Όχι δεν πρόκειται ούτε για νέο κτίριο, ούτε για προσθήκη. Ο ιδιοκτήτης απλά σήκωσε ένα διώροφο, ολοκλήρωσε ισόγειο και υπόγειο και το 2013 αποφάσισε να ολοκληρώσει και τον όροφο για την κόρη του βάζοντας δάπεδο, βάφοντάς το κτλ. Για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις πάμε πάλι με Πιν 1;
β) Δεν ξέρω ποιό από όλα ισχύει αλλά επειδή βρισκόμαστε σε μικρή επαρχιακή πόλη δεν είναι απίθανο οι υπάλληλοι του ικα να θυμούνται ονομαστικά τις εκκρεμότητες.
γ) Ακούγεται λογικό να έγιναν έτσι τα πράγματα.

----------


## Xάρης

Απ' αυτά που γράφεις καταλαβαίνω ότι πρόκειται για ανέγερση νέου κτηρίου. 
Δεν έχει σημασία που η οικοδομική άδεια εκδόθηκε το 1991. 
Το 1991, κατά την έκδοση της άδειας, υπολογίστηκαν ελάχιστα ένσημα βάσει του τότε πίνακα 1. 
Το 2013 ολοκληρώθηκαν και οι εργασίες του ορόφου. 
Ο ιδιοκτήτης ζήτησε τώρα να κλείσει το έργο στο ΙΚΑ και του είπαν ότι δεν καλύπτει τα ελάχιστα ένσημα;

Τζάμπα συζητάμε. Προσπαθούμε να κάνουμε τους ντετέκτιβ και να δούμε τι έχει γίνει.
Πάρε τον ιδιοκτήτη από το χεράκι, πήγαινε στο ΙΚΑ και ρώτα εκεί ό,τι θέλεις να ρωτήσεις αντί να τα συζητούμε εδώ.
Τις γενικές αρχές λειτουργίας του συστήματος (πίνακες 1, 2, 3) σου τις εξήγησα παραπάνω.
Αν θέλεις κάτι περισσότερο για να πας προετοιμασμένος στο ΙΚΑ είναι να αναζητήσεις τη σχετική νομοθεσία και να τη μελετήσεις.

----------

